
BBC Basic Console Mode - LeoPanthera
https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/console/
======
jhallenworld
It's interesting that this is a closed source commercial product. MMBasic is
similar (source available, but only for personal use):

[https://mmbasic.com](https://mmbasic.com)

Maybe there is an untapped market? I remember when "BASIC stamps" were a big
thing..

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASIC_Stamp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASIC_Stamp)

~~~
Symbiote
"UK schools or colleges may instead send an official order"

That might be some of the market.

My retired-teacher relative worked with children with various learning
difficulties, and continued to use educational software on a BBC Micro well
into the 2000s.

She said the comparative simplicity of the graphics and interface made it
significantly more accessible for many of these children.

There were also special peripheral interfaces like this [1] which were no
longer available (or maybe were significantly more expensive).

The micro:BIT is probably the current version of the BASIC Stamp [2].z

[1]
[http://chrisacorns.computinghistory.org.uk/8bit_Upgrades/Con...](http://chrisacorns.computinghistory.org.uk/8bit_Upgrades/ConceptKbd_A4-128.html)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_Bit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_Bit)

------
bartread
> "They do not support sound or graphics"

Hmm. Mode 7 is certainly neat but a big draw with BBC BASIC is the ease with
which the other modes that do support graphics can be used and, of course,
sound. For example, there's a crazy version of Axel F written in BBC BASIC out
there somewhere.

(The other really cool thing is the BBC Micro had a built-in assembler so you
could embed assembly language directly in your BASIC program.)

~~~
vintagedave
This is the 'light' (thus console-only) version of the software. The same
website has BBC Basic for Windows, and BBC Basic for Linux, macOS, Raspberry
Pi, Android and iOS:

* [https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/bbcwin/bbcwin.html](https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/bbcwin/bbcwin.html)

* [https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/bbcsdl/index.html](https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/bbcsdl/index.html)

Mods, perhaps it's better to change the submission link to the list of BBC
products,
[https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/products.html](https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/products.html)
.

~~~
jarcane
The significance is that this console version is a new release. Note the dates
in the update log.

------
airstrike
From the title and URL I thought this was a CLI version of bbc.co.uk

~~~
pwdisswordfish2
How would that work?

For example, I can access the bbc.co.uk from the command line, retreiving
text-only versions of the articles.

~~~
airstrike
Somewhere between the links browser and a MUD

~~~
pwdisswordfish2
As a links user, I think this is feasible without any help from BBC.

------
codeulike
Also has a program that can convert any BBC Basic program into an Android app
[https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/bbc2apk/index.html](https://www.bbcbasic.co.uk/bbc2apk/index.html)

------
butlersean
Who's up for a BBC Basic Game Jam? Just like summer holidays when you were a
kid.

------
ra
Wow - towers of Hanoi; I spent ages playing that on a BBC model B when I was a
kid.

~~~
mavhc
I remember reading the 8ish line version of a Towers of Hanoi solver in the
BBC Computer manual when I was 7 or so, and having my mind blown. How could it
solve it in 8 lines? Took me a few years to work out recursion.

------
qwertywert_
That background.. why..

~~~
McGlockenshire
Welcome to the late-90s web aesthetic!

~~~
richrichardsson
The "best" part is the "Best viewed with any browser" icon.

Except if your browser is on a mobile device!

